
Distributed Erlang: From Datacenter to Planetary Scale Applications [video] - cmeiklejohn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01vedKGBQkQ
======
zzzcpan
This is mostly about Partisan [1], touching a bit Hyparview [2] and a bit
fault injection.

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1802.02652.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1802.02652.pdf)

[2]
[http://asc.di.fct.unl.pt/~jleitao/pdf/dsn07-leitao.pdf](http://asc.di.fct.unl.pt/~jleitao/pdf/dsn07-leitao.pdf)

------
jxub
Is there a link to the slides?

